# Disney forums



## slomac (Jan 9, 2010)

What is the web address for the Disney forums?  I thought it was dis.com but that wasn't it.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 9, 2010)

It's disboards.com


----------



## chriskre (Jan 9, 2010)

You can try mouseowners too.  I like that one myself.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 9, 2010)

There is also passporterboards.com


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 9, 2010)

Also DVCnews.com, allears.com, but I love disboards.


----------



## JonathanIT (Jan 10, 2010)

Micechat.com is great too!


----------



## littlestar (Jan 10, 2010)

Here are a few more:

www.intercot.com
www.wdwmagic.com
www.mouseplanet.com


----------



## chriskre (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like there is a Disney board for every taste out there.   

There is a ton of info out there.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 10, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Looks like there is a Disney board for every taste out there.



LOL, there certainly is...

Here are the top 385 Disney sites, sorted by DisneyRank 
http://www.thedisneyportal.com/tdp/AllTopDisneySites.asp


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow - you think we need a few more, lol.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm thinking of starting my own.  
Maybe do a different angle.
Maybe Disney for single adults with no kids.   

What do you think?


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 15, 2010)

chriskre said:


> I'm thinking of starting my own.
> Maybe do a different angle.
> Maybe Disney for single adults with no kids.
> 
> What do you think?


 
I am sure there is a need for that.  Not everyone who goes to Disney is married with children.  So I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 15, 2010)

TamaraQT said:


> I am sure there is a need for that.  Not everyone who goes to Disney is married with children.  So I think it would be a good idea.



I'm thinking there might be a market too of people like me.  

There is alot to do for singles in Disney it just doesn't seem to appeal to most singles for some reason.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 15, 2010)

There's an active Disboard forum for Adults and Solo Travelers
http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=54


----------

